# P2 grade ofer with ADIA



## victory22

Hi, I have gone through the interview process and am in the final stages, as I evaluate whether or not this is right for me does anyone know what a P2 grade level salary is with ADIA?


----------



## xabiaxica

victory22 said:


> Hi, I have gone through the interview process and am in the final stages, as I evaluate whether or not this is right for me does anyone know what a P2 grade level salary is with ADIA?


:welcome:

to which country are you moving ?

I'll move your question to the relevant forum


----------



## victory22

UAE, Abu Dhabi company is ADIA


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved it for you - but can you not just ask the company?


----------



## victory22

thanks, I can do that but im trying to do some background checks of my own so that I can make a sound decision when the time comes


----------



## AlexDhabi

Congratulations on getting this far with your application. I may be able to help with some advice. Which department are you being interviewed for?


----------



## victory22

*Abu dhabi*

Hi, thanks for the response, I will be working in the IT department. Ive completed 2 interviews and had a successful psychometric test (the centre called to let me know). A couple more questions please? 

If they want to go further and book an onsite visit, is it ok to say no after that if i decide not to take the job or better do that before they pay for me to go there?

Secondly, i have a stepson (from my wife's first marriage)and twin daughters will it be a problem for us with him?

I appreciate any insight you can give me 

Regards





AlexDhabi said:


> Congratulations on getting this far with your application. I may be able to help with some advice. Which department are you being interviewed for?


----------



## sashe84

*Adia/uae hh*



AlexDhabi said:


> Congratulations on getting this far with your application. I may be able to help with some advice. Which department are you being interviewed for?



Hi Alex,

I was wondering whether you could give me an advice/send me a PM with some Head Hunters that recruit for ADIA/UAE SWFs, and/or let me know how to apply/find jobs in UAE ? Would be much appreciated.

Alex


----------

